# Pdi



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I have heard(read) about a PDI checklist on this site.I searched for it but could not find it,a link or any help would be great.Thanks


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

here's the lik on a thread that has a couple of PDI checklists that you can use....

good luck
Jim

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29273&view=&hl=pdi checklist&fromsearch=1


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried the links from the page and the the other links did not work for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is mine...enjoy.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks i have it saved


----------

